# Franklin Mills CCO VS. Rohoboth Beach (Delaware) CCO



## lsd143 (Mar 14, 2009)

I live in South Jersey and want to take a trip to the local CCO, but which CCO is better for MAC products, the Franklin Mills CCO or Rohoboth Beach (Delaware) CCO?


----------



## clotheswhore (Mar 14, 2009)

Hands down Franklin Mills.  They have the best selection of all CCOs I've seen.  The only thing is the SAs over there are very strict.  They have a limit of 3 per item, for example 3 single e/s no matter the type.  I went to Rehoboth Beach CCO last year and I almost cried at how pitiful their selections were.


----------



## julie82688 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Franklin Mills cco---say what?!*

so today i took a trip to the lovely franklin mills cco and i saw something that boggled my mind! i've never seen it before and i don't even know if this is typical of cco's. they had a few of the viva glam lip sticks! aren't they supposed to be for the aids fund?! how does that work then if they're selling them at the cco?
it kind of bothered me seeing them there. i just hope there's some sort of donation made for them! ugh.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Franklin Mills cco---say what?!*

It sucks that they ended up at the CCO but it is better to have them make some money for the aids fund at a discounted price then to just throw the overstock away.  I do totally understand where you are coming from though!  Every cent of the selling price goes to the aids fund so they just make a little bit less.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Franklin Mills cco---say what?!*

My CCO here in Texas has always had the VG l/s and l/g...that is where I bought the couple of l/s that I have..and she said all proceeds still are donated for those items


----------



## julie82688 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Franklin Mills cco---say what?!*

oh good! i was worried that they wouldn't be donating the proceeds from that. haha. that's a good thing then.


----------

